# Que opinan de este invento argentino?



## ra_2420 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hola gente me encuentro en Argentina y pasando por internet me cruce con este invento argentino bastante llamativo. Al parecer inserartaron un monitor a un sillon. La compu que esta en el apoyabrazos es un cañon y el monitor es imposible de encontrarlo actualmente en blanco. Teniendo en cuenta eso el precio me parece excelente, es mas nose que ganancia tendran los diseñadores jajaj. Tiene un subwoofer tambien debajo de los almohadones que deben pegar lindo. Conectividad total inalambrica. Que mas puedo pedir?

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-87445426-sillon-core2-mother-intelsubwoofer-21inalambrico-lcd-19-_JM_

Debatamos...


----------



## Dano (Jun 26, 2010)

Toda la pc la pagarán unos 300-400 dólares, un sillón lindo 500 dólares, el resto del dinero queda entre los constructores, diseñadores y demás personas de la cadena...

Igualmente lo considero algo de enfermo hacer eso a un sillón, la pc va en el escritorio y punto; si querés pc, hay que pararse.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 26, 2010)

Bastante creativo.... con respecto al diseñador

y opino lo mismo que Dano.... es algo enfermo.... con respecto al usuario...

saludos...


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 26, 2010)

Una pavada, esta pensado para una sola persona que viva en un monoambiente..


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 26, 2010)

Inservible y horrible 

Para ver el monitor hay que tener la espalda o la nuca contra el otro apoyabrazos, y por más que te pongas un almohadón, al estar torcido no es una postura muy cómoda que digamos.

Además, un lugar queda  prácticamente anulado. Es una solución chancha usar un sillón de dos cuerpos porque no sabían como alejar fácilmente el monitor.

Mucho más util habría sido un "carrito de bebidas" para PC, pero se vé que dijeron: _Adaptemos un sillón que es más facil._


----------



## lubeck (Jun 26, 2010)

Lo que yo si quiero es el brazo....no para eso....

pero cuestan un dinerito....

http://www.hafele.com/es-es/noticias/novedades/8869.asp

saludos...


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 26, 2010)

El último monitor está flotando sobre el escritorio. Ese brazo no puede ser tan caro


----------



## lubeck (Jun 26, 2010)

Lalo
Honestamente... no se el precio exacto... pero la marca Hafele es muy cara....
aca en Mexico se tiene que hacer sobre pedido y tarda un mes en llegar desde Alemania.. lo que si he comprado en esa tienda son varios productos que son 3 o 4 veces mas caros que las imitaciones o marcas "economicas"... en eso baso mi teoria de que son caros...
ahora ese brazo no lo he visto en otra marca pero la debe haber... y como es un gusto mas que una necesidad me estoy esperando a encontrar la version economica... 

Saludos ..


----------



## luchosexto (Jun 26, 2010)

El sillon me parese algo degradante, y opino lo mismo que Dano, si queres usar la pc tenes que tenerla en un escritorio. Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 26, 2010)

Lubeck:  Se ve que deben ser caros.
Lo que dije era en broma porque la imagen está photoshopeada y al último monitor lo "pegaron" sin el brazo.  Cuanto puede costar un brazo de aire?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 26, 2010)

jajajajaj....no me habia fijado en eso.....

perdoname... es que me cuesta darle sentido a las frases....

pero bueno queda como informacion....

saludos...


----------



## Renoxxx (Jun 26, 2010)

Opino que el sillon tiene un defecto de construccion el subwoofer que esta situado bejo el es dañino al ser humano ya que todo golpe sonoro recivido ya sea por la espalda o por debajo puede dejar esteril a un hombre... asi que yo no me sentaria a escuchiar musica en el... pero tambien opino que es algo que no tiene futuro y no es de mucha ayuda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2010)

Renoxxx dijo:


> Opino que el sillon tiene un defecto de construccion el subwoofer que esta *situado bejo el es dañino al ser humano ya que todo golpe sonoro recivido ya sea por la espalda o por debajo puede dejar esteril a un hombre.*..


----------



## fernandob (Jun 26, 2010)

ese sillon es para "homeros simpsons ".

es un articulo mas para ofrecerse  NO ES UN INVENTO , inventar algo es otra cosa, yo puedo poner un monitor frente al inodoro, o en el piso y no estoy "inventando" nada.

luego el sillon ese con ese compartimiento puede ser multiproposito, podria tener una heladerita y cargarse con cervezas , o cuando apretas on boton salen pochochos de entre tus piernas, o un sensor de sonido bajo el almohadon detecta cuando te tiras un pedo y dispara uno de esos aparatos que lanzan perfume........

en fin, es montar cosas que ya estan.

para gustos no hay nada escrito, y si vemos como se mueve la sociedad de monitos (incluyendome) , los programas que hay en la TV , como mucha gente prefiere comprarse un plasma para ver el partido aunque este atrasada en el pago de su casa o los estudios de su hijo.......en fin.
son gustos .


----------



## Dano (Jun 26, 2010)

Renoxxx dijo:


> Opino que el sillon tiene un defecto de construccion el subwoofer que esta situado bejo el es dañino al ser humano ya que todo golpe sonoro recivido ya sea por la espalda o por debajo puede dejar esteril a un hombre... asi que yo no me sentaria a escuchiar musica en el... pero tambien opino que es algo que no tiene futuro y no es de mucha ayuda.



Ok, entonces desde hace bastante quedé esteril


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 26, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Iniciado por *Renoxxx*
> 
> 
> Opino que el sillon tiene un defecto de construccion el subwoofer que esta *situado bejo el es dañino al ser humano ya que todo golpe sonoro recivido ya sea por la espalda o por debajo puede dejar esteril a un hombre.*..​


Seguramente por "golpe sonoro" se refiere a que te golpeen con un parlante.


----------



## Renoxxx (Jun 26, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Ok, entonces desde hace bastante quedé esteril


No es de un dia para otro es con el suo continuo la vibracion de las ondas en la parte baja de la espalda hace que a los spermas se les caiga la cola y no puedan nadar a su destino etc XD bueno alemos eso dijeron en Discovery Chanel...


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 26, 2010)

Renoxxx dijo:


> ...la vibracion de las ondas en la parte baja de la espalda hace que a los spermas se les caiga la cola y no puedan nadar a su destino etc XD bueno alemos eso dijeron en Discovery Chanel...


Interesante argumento  
No vas a quedar embarazada porque tengo un subwoofer bajo el asiento!  Al menos con rubias puede funcionar


----------



## Helios (Jun 26, 2010)

Lo considero interesante, curioso aunque como muchos dicen, inutil, es mas bien un lujo, yo al menos preferiria el brazo, se ve bastante bien, y se me ocurre que se pueden mandar a hacer sin mucho costo, un monitor no es muy pesado, seria baja el mismo esquema de una pantalla, aunque reducido, podria ser en aluminio y si tienen el dinero, incluso fibra de carbono XD,pero yo digo que si se pueden mandar a hacer, con algun herrero loco o alguien así. En fin, ya ven hacia donde va la sociedad, esperemos que ese no sea nuestro futuro...


----------



## palotronix (Jun 26, 2010)

OHH guarda.... tampoco para tanto, ni que pararse y sentarse en una pc sea "el gran ejercicio"

jaja 
salud!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Interesante argumento
> *No vas a quedar embarazada porque tengo un subwoofer bajo el asiento*!  Al menos con rubias puede funcionar


----------

